# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  Iva su Pedaggi

## Deciso

Un' azienda commerciale ha noleggiato un furgone per il trasport merci (quindi strumentale alla propria attivit&#224 :Wink: .
L'iva sui pedaggi &#232; detraibile al 100%? 
Grazie.

----------


## Speedy

> Un' azienda commerciale ha noleggiato un furgone per il trasporto merci (quindi strumentale alla propria attività).
> L'iva sui pedaggi è detraibile al 100%?
> Grazie.

  L'iva sui pedaggi autostradali degli autocarri, se ben ricordo, è interamente detraibile.
Ciao

----------


## Marco3825

concordo.
le limitazioni alla detrazione dell'Iva riguardano solo le autovetture e non gli autocarri.

----------


## nico317

> concordo.
> le limitazioni alla detrazione dell'Iva riguardano solo le autovetture e non gli autocarri.

   scusate, ma dalla fattura dei pedaggi  non viene indicato l'autoveicolo che ha utilizzato il telepass. Al telepass della mia azienda sono agganciati sia gli autocarri che l'autovettura aziendale.  
Qual'è il comportamento più corretto, sia riguardo l'iva che  il costo ?
Grazie

----------


## titilla76

> scusate, ma dalla fattura dei pedaggi  non viene indicato l'autoveicolo che ha utilizzato il telepass. Al telepass della mia azienda sono agganciati sia gli autocarri che l'autovettura aziendale.  
> Qual'è il comportamento più corretto, sia riguardo l'iva che  il costo ?
> Grazie

  Dopo varie ricerche e discussioni in ufficio e con altri colleghi , abbiamo deciso , a scanso di errori, di considerare l'Iva sui pedaggi autostradali interamente indeducibili.
Saluti

----------


## swami

> scusate, ma dalla fattura dei pedaggi  non viene indicato l'autoveicolo che ha utilizzato il telepass. Al telepass della mia azienda sono agganciati sia gli autocarri che l'autovettura aziendale.  
> Qual'è il comportamento più corretto, sia riguardo l'iva che  il costo ?
> Grazie

  
se nn sbaglio in fattura è compreso il dettaglio che distingue tra veicoli di tipo "A" e veicoli di tipo "B"  :Wink:

----------


## nico317

> se nn sbaglio in fattura è compreso il dettaglio che distingue tra veicoli di tipo "A" e veicoli di tipo "B"

  quindi, riepilogando :
se riteniamo di considerare l'IVA indetraibile, senza distinzioni tra classe A e B
il costo sarà tutto detraibile, giusto ???????
 Che c................... aos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Grazie mille

----------


## angelop

si ricorda che ai sensi dell Articolo 19-bis1
Esclusione o riduzione della detrazione per alcuni beni e servizi
salvo che formino oggetto dell'attività propria dell'impresa, non è ammessa in detrazione l'imposta relativa a........a prestazioni di trasporto di persone ed al transito stradale delle autovetture e autoveicoli di cui all'articolo 54, lettere a) e c), del decreto legislativo 30 aprile 1992, n. 285
l'Iva relativo al transito stradale risulta essere oggettivamente INDETRAIBILE salvo che il trasporto non formi l'attività propria dell'impresa (es. autotrasportatori, noleggiatori di auto con autista ecc )

----------


## DANI_10

> Dopo varie ricerche e discussioni in ufficio e con altri colleghi , abbiamo deciso , a scanso di errori, di considerare l'Iva sui pedaggi autostradali interamente indeducibili.
> Saluti

  Anche noi!

----------


## FAGLO

> si ricorda che ai sensi dell Articolo 19-bis1
> Esclusione o riduzione della detrazione per alcuni beni e servizi
> salvo che formino oggetto dell'attività propria dell'impresa, non è ammessa in detrazione l'imposta relativa a........a prestazioni di trasporto di persone ed al transito stradale delle autovetture e autoveicoli di cui all'articolo 54, lettere a) e c), del decreto legislativo 30 aprile 1992, n. 285
> l'Iva relativo al transito stradale risulta essere oggettivamente INDETRAIBILE salvo che il trasporto non formi l'attività propria dell'impresa (es. autotrasportatori, noleggiatori di auto con autista ecc )

  
Giusto....IVA pedaggi sempre indetraibile.

----------


## robywan

Salve, vorrei la conferma, a scanso di equivoci, che l'iva sui pedaggi degli autotrasportatori di cose conto terzi, costituiti in qualsiasi forma (società di capitali, di persone o ditte individuali) è totalmente detraibile.grazie!

----------

